# Computer Hangs while playing NFS Most Wanted



## me_fat_guy (Aug 29, 2007)

Greetings,

I'm a computer game fanatic. I've played computer games since "Mario Bros." in "Family Computer". Most of you might not know this but its one of the first gaming console during my time. Anyway, my computer passion starts there and ends with Desktop Computers. Here's my issue. 

I purchased a new computer, with Microsoft Vista 32, last month. My computer specifications is listed below. All is going fine. I can play any games perfectly with no problems. But that changed after I installed "NFS Most Wanted". During the gameplay with the said computer game, it freezes and so does my PC. No error messages, it just freezes. The picture will stay still while the sound is distorted (a sign that the computer hanged). I've seen this before from my old PC and that's why I bought a new one and thought that my gaming problems will be solved. I was wrong. 

Computer Specifications:

- Microsoft Windows Vista 32 bit (updated)
- Intel Core 2, 2.40 GHZ
- 2 GB RAM
- NVIDIA Geforce 8800 GTS (drivers are updated)
- DirectX 10

Please somebody help me or tell me how to fix this issue. All help and suggestions will be very much appreciated. Do I need I buy new stuff? Fans, Coolers, etc. Please help me. I must sound very desperate but believe it or not, I'm not the only one getting disappointed about this problem. My wife is also playing on the same PC. Sometimes she gets so caught up and tends to hog my "computer time", but that's okay, I guess. (It's better to leave her alone than to get my a$$ whooped, hehehe)


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG! :up:
My first game system was an old Pong game my dad had, then the Atari 2600. 

First thoughts are.... well... Vista.
It's an XP Dx9 game.

Have you tried running the .exe in XP compatibility mode?

Vista is hit and miss with games. Some games work fine, others don't. Some systems with Vista will play a game another won't.. It's very random. 
I've read many gamers just go back to XP.. 
Still too many bugs and not enough patches for the good XP games to work on Vista.

My $.02 on the matter.


----------



## me_fat_guy (Aug 29, 2007)

Hehe... I haven't seen the Atari 2600 but from what i've read, its the mother of all gaming consoles. I mean, Pong was the very first video game. Classic! 

Phew! I thought there was something wrong with my PC. I'm sorry, but I'm not very computer savy. I see. I've also heard about this Vista problems that other gamers have. I never thought of that. Thanks for the quick reply. I will install Windows XP on the same computer and try to run the game there. It will be a lot of work but who cares. Thanks once again for the reply. One other thing. Is there any easy way like a patch or something that might fix this issue? I'll still install Windows XP though. 

Also, I forgot to mention, there was this one time when my PC crashed, still NFS. I saw this "Blue Screen" Error message. It rebooted my PC once it loaded something. There were lots of text on that blue screen and one in particular that I noticed is "Physical Memory". What is this Physical Memory? Does that mean I don't have enough RAM? The tech guys were I bought my PC from, told me that there will be no more gaming problems. I guess they lied. Or maybe I'm just a newbie. hehe


----------



## insane_oracle (Aug 30, 2007)

yes... it doesnt work in windows vista... nfs carbon doesnt work in windows vista..
thats a shame i bought mine for 300 crowns eqv to 54.97 dollars eqv to 40.33 euro

man i bought nfs carbon and i thought it would work in windows vista  
just when i started nfs my computer freeze at the loading screen.. 

but when i tryed it on my laptop with windows xp sp2 well it works fine no prob...
its just windows vista, thats the problem.

btw the color blue screen you saw... its called the blue screen of death... its may happen because you installed some new software thats corrupting your computer


----------



## insane_oracle (Aug 30, 2007)

i bought nfs carbon for vista because... i thought i can just right click on the icon and choose compatible options then choose windows xp sp2 or windows 98... but it failed

i tried re installing the game-- but the problem is still thesame

vista game problem


----------



## insane_oracle (Aug 30, 2007)

oh you like those mario bros games ei hehe... yeah i love family computer lol its a filipino comp hahahaah joke ok i lyk it much lets talk more about it just pm me


----------



## me_fat_guy (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello,

Thank you for the help guys. It is appreciated. My PC just hang up on me, again. I visited a couple of forums and found out that the problem could be heat. I touched my videocard and RAM, and they were smoking hot. Yes, I am a Filipino and Mario Bros. use to be a very popular game here. I bet I can kick your a$$ on that game. hehe  

I guess I'll be buying more fans or heatsink. Thank you once again for your reply.


----------

